# Whacky 80s Hard Rock Tune



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I put this song together in a week for a Kramer guitar contest. Its based on an old 80s song we wrote way back when. Its kinda whacky - my hard rock chops aren't the greatest and I had no idea what to do with the verses (hence my use of the wah and lex). But is was fun + nice to bust out the floyd and play through some humbuckers. 

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_11336468


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> hence my use of the wah and lex


.. I like that the best.... but hey I was drunk through out the 80's


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice! I, for one, love wacky...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was cool, thanks.

I like the flutter effect with the FR.


----------

